# Solid dryer vent?



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

My current flex line dryer vent has fallen apart. Is it possible to use/make solid vent pipe? Thought I saw it somewhere that they use like HVAC duct? Any tips on materials/process be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Whenever possible it's the best way to go. Use Foil tape to seal all the seams, not duct tape.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

What type of material do I need to purchase? Haven't really done to much HVAC work to have grip on what type material to use. I do have some foil tape though already as I do know duct tape isn't for duct work lol.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of what you have, no way to tell without seeing it.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd have crawl under house and don't want do that until have fix it lol. It comes straight down them pretty sure it's a simple 90 and runs over where it attaches to current exit out through block.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

I see Lowes has 4" solid pipe and some elbows. Just bend and clip together and screw at connections?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I used galvanized duct, 4 inch diameter. Comes in four foot pieces, you cut them to length as needed. I think you can get solid aluminum also, do not use flexible duct, the inside ridges collect lint. Also there are flexible connectors, pretty cool, they bend in three dimensions, and are connected to the duct using band clamps or spring clamps. Do NOT use sheet metal screws, the screw penetrates and catches lint. Use foil tape as previously recommended to seal.


----------



## ggold (Mar 19, 2012)

You can use 4" snaplock pipe, do not screw joints only tape or pop rivet. I think code will allow up to 2 hard 90* rest should be 45 or 30 degrees. Dryer could come with specs.


----------

